# tool attachment to stir paint



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.tjgeland.com/handware%20items/others/Paint%20mixer-b.jpg If you make large batches could you recommend or suggest which of these to use with a drill?

Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They splash, most of the drills are way to large for my hand to hold comfortably and we never could come up with a stand, so the drill would simply stay in one place and then could be lifted off when done.

I so recommend just biting the bullet and getting a commercial emulsion blender....they come with short shafts that you can use when making small batches or when I do soap classes in 2 gallon buckets, but I can also put on the longer shaft and stick blend easily to the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket. Of course you can use the bigger one all the time. Mine is a Waring and it has interchangeable shafts so even if I move to larger batches (which I don't see how without a tipper bucket and commercial trolling motor set up that you tip into the bucket to mix) so although mine was more expensive to initially buy it is way more versatile.

Taking those next steps is such a personal thing...I prefer soaping standing up and not having to bend over, so I like soaping in my sink, a deep sink when I pull out the 6 gallon bucket....but don't forget you have to be able to lift and pour. Let us know what you decide on and how you like it...the nice thing is that the paint and sheet rock stirrers are cheap!

I make two different size batches, one is multiples of 128 ounces and it pours slabs and I can do 4 batches at one time in a 3.5 gallon bucket and still only use the smallest waring, I do have to pour the first mold on a dolly on the ground and then pour the other two on my work space. The second pour is 192 ounces and moving to only multiplied by 3 in a 6 gallon bucket (US plastics) I had to have a longer shaft and it also means lifting 36 pounds of liquid soap and trying to pour it....this is my log pour so I do have my dividers out and I also only pour in large pours, scents that don't seize or rice or move at all, and don't have anything special going on with them. Otherwise I simply will pour 2 multiples of 192 ounces. (I don't have consistant help to put off making soap because someone isn't around to help me.)

If you are going to use one of those use the one to the far right it scraps the bottom and sides of the buckets best and it doesn't even need to be moved around, which tires you hand. Try to get one of the new cordless drills that are small, make sure it will mix sheet rock mud and isn't a toy.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> They splash, most of the drills are way to large for my hand to hold comfortably and we never could come up with a stand, so the drill would simply stay in one place and then could be lifted off when done.
> 
> I so recommend just biting the bullet and getting a commercial emulsion blender....they come with short shafts that you can use when making small batches or when I do soap classes in 2 gallon buckets, but I can also put on the longer shaft and stick blend easily to the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket. Of course you can use the bigger one all the time. Mine is a Waring and it has interchangeable shafts so even if I move to larger batches (which I don't see how without a tipper bucket and commercial trolling motor set up that you tip into the bucket to mix) so although mine was more expensive to initially buy it is way more versatile.
> 
> ...


Holy YOU KNOW WHAT! Tell me you don't do these large batches with swirls and all that! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I read the post, but I just want to be clear.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When I pour into the Kelsie for a log mold (where the side of the bar is the top) no I don't do swirls, I do one in the bucket marble, but most are single pours with no additives at all...watermellon, pear berry, eucalyptus (even though it has lots of herbs in it that is easy) 100% coconut etc... The slab molds (where the top is the top of the bar), yes, all are swirls, imbeds and textured tops. I have a handful of soaps that I have to pour one slab at a time, honeycomb, rose, rice flower shea. I couldn't do them without extra hands as they both move to fast.

PJ's husband does much larger batches than I do. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

my batches are 340 and 187. I can only do these because Anthony helps me. I want to do bigger batches of OMH (unsented) and Tea tree. 

I would try Cucumber melon and Ocean. (I am not sure if they would heat up too much) AGD made a way to cut the slabs and I think I could make a way to cut a cube.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Peggy than just move to a 3.5 gallon bucket, they are wider so you aren't even needing a really long stick blender, certainly not a paint stick. Soaping in 5 gallon buckets the pour is deeper because the bucket is smaller around. It's just over 21 pounds of soap, if you put a mold on a dolly on the ground (I don't know if you have seen the photo of my milkcan on a dolly in my milkroom) but I use the same one, that way I can move it but I can also lift it off easily since the top of the dolly isn't solid and it is covered in carpet. Cheap at harborfrieght.com like $10.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok. I need to look for a smaller bucket. I need o find this pict. Is it on Facebook.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
Can you please post the picture of your milk can on the dolly for all of us to see? I'm always up for doing it a better way once someone shows me how.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Th shaft in my hand mixer is filling up with soap. I did not think to check it. Anthony immediately knew what the problems was and cleaned it out. I think my current post is either 21 or 28 quarts, It is wider than a 5 gallon bucket. So I wll have to see the 3.5 to compare. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

See the dolly under the milk can....


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Where is the soap coming into your stick blender at? What brand stick blender do you have? Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Oster model # 2614 ???(part is rubbed off) It is coming in where the shaft attaches to the motor. I think it also comes up through the center pin that is attached to the blade. The blade can not move freely. Right after we take the time to clean it (takes time $$$ it works fine)


----------

